# Still confused about differences between DHT blocker and AI



## espy (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup, noob strikes again.

My doc is asking me to take finestaride, which is dht blocker. By taking this - the medicine will block receptors from binding with dht. 

But don't I need AI, which is preventing testo from aromatase to other hormone like Estrogen or E2?

Do I need both? Or DHT blocker does the job?


I'm confused.


----------



## regular (Mar 23, 2014)

Testosterone is converted to 5α-dihydrotestosterone (DHT) by the enzyme 5α-reductase. Finasteride is a 5α-reductase-inhibitor. Taking finasteride reduces the conversion of testosterone to 5α-dihydrotestosterone (DHT).

Testosterone is converted to oestradiol (estrogen) by the enzyme aromatase. "AI's" are aromatase inhibitors. Taking an aromatase inhibitor such as exemestane will reduce the conversion of testosterone to oestradiol (estrogen).


----------



## espy (Mar 23, 2014)

That means I still need AI.
I never actually took one from TRT era - doc never prescribed me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2014)

espy said:


> That means I still need AI.
> I never actually took one from TRT era - doc never prescribed me.



You may not have needed it. What have your estradiol levels looked like on your blood work?


----------



## espy (Mar 28, 2014)

Oops, sorry didn't realized there was a reply!

My 17-beta-Estradiol, on paper says it's 32 (2 weeks ago before prescribed DHT blocker). I had some acne problems so I started DHT blocker but probably I can do without, so will be stopping soon.


----------

